# Closed



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 25, 2021)

Closed. No longer looking.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Bump 

Nothing weird please


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## a big scary monster (Oct 26, 2021)

You still looking for a partner? I mostly have anthros (and prefer that) but a few characters of mine can be feral if needed.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

a big scary monster said:


> You still looking for a partner? I mostly have anthros (and prefer that) but a few characters of mine can be feral if needed.


Yes! I'm alright with anthro or feral but i'd definitely like seeing the characters as well.


----------



## a big scary monster (Oct 26, 2021)

Yeah, that sounds good. I can def show you what characters I’ve got. What’s your discord tag so I can add you?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

LittleCoyote#2270


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Mambi (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Bump
> 
> Nothing weird please



This is theFuraffinity Forums, "weird" is totally relative and all we got!


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> This is theFuraffinity Forums, "weird" is totally relative and all we got!


I wish I knew how to subtlety list what I meant but I'm kind of dumb lol plus I'm awkward about just saying it. The rules also say not to.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

May consider sfw. Feral. 
So long as it still has dark themes and violence.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 27, 2021)

I may be interested, but I have no idea how feral birds would fair.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I may be interested, but I have no idea how feral birds would fair.


I was planning on playing a canine oc but im not against the other character being of a different species.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I was planning on playing a canine oc but im not against the other character being of a different species.


What are your ideas?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Want me to pm you or message you on Discord?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Want me to pm you or message you on Discord?


Yeah message me on Discord.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Oct 28, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Want me to pm you or message you on Discord?


I'm Parabellum#3677 btw.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 28, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 28, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 28, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!??????????!!!!!!!!!!???????????!!!!?!


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump!!!!


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 30, 2021)

Bump, still looking


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 30, 2021)

Bump


----------



## vickers (Oct 30, 2021)

What kinds of characters are you hoping to RP with? Most of my feral OCs are some sort of fantasy canine/feline. I also have some anthro characters that can have feral forms, you can see them here: https://toyhou.se/demiphoibus/characters/folder:2001640


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 30, 2021)

vickers said:


> What kinds of characters are you hoping to RP with? Most of my feral OCs are some sort of fantasy canine/feline. I also have some anthro characters that can have feral forms, you can see them here: https://toyhou.se/demiphoibus/characters/folder:2001640


A normal coyote character but I'd be fine with any character as long as they're feral/have a feral form.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 30, 2021)

Bump


----------



## vickers (Oct 30, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> A normal coyote character but I'd be fine with any character as long as they're feral/have a feral form.


I'd be willing to RP, depending on what scenarios you have in mind! I especially want to use my OC Nightmare, since I haven't written a story for him yet. I like dark themes too, there's very little that is off limits with me. Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss further, I can give you my discord handle there


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 30, 2021)

Bumping


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Jan 9, 2022)

Bump


----------



## whitetail91991 (Jan 22, 2022)

I’d love to discuss some ideas if you’re still interested? I have a feral whitetail doe i could use or have other characters too.. my discord is justheretorp1991#0366 if you’d like to discuss further? Thanks for reading either way my friend


----------



## KohleCoke (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm interested, I've been contemplating looking for people to do anything feral with, SFW or otherwise, I won't mind. I'm a snow leopard, but I've got other characters if a whole canine/feline thing doesn't work lol. I'd prefer talking about it on discord if that's okay- @SchneeTheSnep#4293


----------

